# Brandon the computer man



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Sorry to put this up so late Brandon but thanks for fixing up my laptop for me at a reasonable price. I wish I could just get my printer to work from any computer at home now and I would be great.*

*Thumbs up for doing a good jood.:thumbup:*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Brandon has worked on mine too, he is GREAT!


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

great guy, cheap prices, quick work!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Brandon???*

How may I contact this Brandon guy??

I have two computers on the fritz that I need looked at. Thanks C2


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*[email protected]*
*850-384-8863 or 850-384-TUNE
www.computerrepairspensacola.com

**Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair
Free Diagnostics
[email protected]
850-384-8863 or 850-384-TUNE
http://computerrepairspensacola.com/*


----------

